
Show HN: Picsort – Organize your photos by date in one click - mateuszjanusz
https://github.com/mateuszjanusz/picsort
======
loica
This is so cool, I've been looking for a tool tike that for years!!

------
davidpelayo
I faved this repo. I like the idea. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
mateuszjanusz
Thanks!

